# Compliments



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

What are some compliments people have given you over the years?

I have been told I am funny and smart.

Anyone else?................. :banana


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> I have been told I am funny and smart.


Having seen your picture, I'd say that you could add the word "pretty" to that list. 

Here are some of the complimentary words about me over my 40+ years: caring, good listener, considerate, intelligent, foxy (heard that in high school), "best Dad in the world", faithful, honest (heard that from a stranger upon returning his wallet with money intact), silly (I'm not sure if that's always a compliment :lol ), unassuming.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Your too sweet rocknroll. :hug Your not so bad yourself in the looks department either. Pretty handsome I must say.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice, funny, pretty eyes. I don't remember very many.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I've been called a smart girl, nice skin, people have told me how pretty I was...sigh.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been called sexy a few times :um and that I have nice skin. My mom says I am smart- but it doesn't count since she is mom :b
That's all I can remember.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2004)

The letter of recommendation that I got yesterday from my employer said that I was reliable, responsible, flexible, attentive to detail and willing to learn.

The european make up artist who did my make up for my brothers wedding a couple of years ago said that I had nice cheek bones and that I could be a model. It was a little weird...she wasn't trying to sell me make up and she didn't compliment the other bridesmaids either, not even the bride. I just nodded my head profusely in disbelief.

The teachers that I've had in the past have all said that I was a pleasure to have in class and that I was meticulous.

One of my therapists once said that I was like a butterfly :-(


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I get a lot of great comments from this horny guy I tease on another site.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm gonna include ones I've gotten online, otherwise there aren't many :| :

- cute
- fun
- silly
- smart
- nice
- funny
- good listener
- kind
- sweet
- helpful
- understanding
- weird
- good
- pure
- good cook
- very good at board games
- creative


----------



## smarty (Oct 27, 2004)

ammmmmmmmmm there is many things like 

funny
smart
moody
good listener
active girl 
hardworker
pretty n sexy 
mod

ammmmmmmmmm can`t remmember more


:hide


----------



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been complimented quite a bit, but when it comes down to it, my favorite is from an old friend I knew in high school. 
"I try not to like you, but I just can't help it."


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

smart, funny, incredible lover, cute, incredible blue eyes, creative, look younger than i am. 

i dont think that i have ever been called concieted but i think that i am. i don't tell everyone that i think i am. does that mean i am not. i am confused. maybe i shouldnt have typed that LOL.

:banana


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

mm by people i know:
smart :agree :teeth 
funny / hillarious 
pretty
cute
cool (that was online though)
that i dance well
really smart
crazy (in a good way)
and of course compliments on clothes and materialistic things

l8er


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

It rarely happens but couple times i've gotten:
"talented"
"funny"
"awesome"
"handsome" & "cute"
And lately people have given me compliments about my longer hair but I'm always sceptical about people's sincerity :sus


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

People used to tell me all the time that I was very pretty, but I never hear that anymore from anyone, except for my mom. :squeeze I used to get compliments on a lot of things but no more.

edit: I just remembered my husband :kiss did tell me I looked sexy wearing my winter scarf.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

resilient
nice
cool
funny 
jerk
sweet
weird
smart
caring
gentleman
humble
good looking
friendly
athletic
annoying
cute
hot
inquisitive
attractive


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been told im-
clever
funny
attractive
smart
nice
But...I've also been told the opposite of all those things.
I've been told I have "pretty eyelashes" :wtf


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Compliments I received from Strangers and Guys are:

Pretty
Beautiful
Sexy
Cute
Smart
I been told several times that I have the look to be a Model.
Sweet
Nice
Good Listener
I also been told I have pretty shaped eyes
I been told I have beautiful long hair.
I also got compliments from guys on my body. 
I also got compliments on my clothing and other things.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...today I was wearing wild valentine heart socks and one of the student teachers here I like said:

I love your socks--cool!

Dylan (one of my students) said: He loved me and told me I was beautiful.

Birgit (one of my teacher's aides) said: She loved my hair, that is was beautiful and very cool.

That is all today.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I was gabbing about something, half to myself and half to a person next to be, and then I looked up and saw a person who sits in front of me looking at me. They told me I was cute  I was so surprised, I've never be told this before, it made my day.


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

beautiful/pretty/attractive/gorgeous/hott
skinny
smart
nice
really good [at art]

thats all I can think of right now


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

.


----------



## Bambalina82 (Nov 24, 2004)

uhmmm...i get compliments on my eyes alot (now if my nose wasn't so huge it'd be good), I get told I'm very considerate of other people and I was once told that I "had that gift of talking to people without making them feel either above or below me"...I think that's one of the nicst ones I'v gotten...


----------



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

The compliment I get the most is I have the prettiest skin, even from people Ive never met. 
People also think I say funny things sometimes.


----------



## SilentMagician (Jun 8, 2004)

Some guy working at a gas station said I have a "beautiful face, like sunshine." It was so random!:lol 

My highschool classmates voted me "Most Intelligent IQ," so apparently they were telling me I'm smart.

I get lots of compliments on my artwork, too. One of the art professors said if I was a little younger, he'd be trying to recruit me into the art department, which was very flattering.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

People laughing at my goofy sense of humor is th best compliment I've gotten.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been told that I:
am smart
have nice handwriting
am a good listener
am thoughtful
am nice
am goofy
laugh a lot
have a nice smile
am friendly (when SA isn't kicking my @$$)
...and the lady at the Burger King drive-thru said I have pretty eyes (thanks to Mom!) and nice teeth.

Oh, and I have to give myself a huge compliment because......
:clap :clap :clap :yay :yay :yay :clap :clap :clap 
:boogie :boogie :boogie MY 2,000th POST :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a way of turning the worst things into something positive. (apparently im optimistic when it comes to everyone but me)

Im often told i make things look easy.

Profound (haha)

Mysterious

Endearing (haha again)

Those are the ones that amuse me most.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

ive been told that i am timid :hide not quite sure if thats a complement
goregous- some girls told me that 
handsome/cute/sexy
down to earth
smart
reliable
mysterious
deep
analytical
goofy
i cant remember the rest


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

The day before yesterday, me, my husband, his brother, and his brother's girlfriend, were playing a game called True colors, and one of the questions was who here has the most mysterious personality. All votes came back as me. I'm not sure if that was a compliment or not. lol


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

pretty, funny, artistic.


----------

